# Hola!



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I just wanted to say I'm not dead, and I miss chatting with everyone here- i'd rather not individually send 500 messages so I hope this is ok.
I don't have any tanks up atm, but i'm also moving so I don't have the chance to really start anything.

<3


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

DILLARDS! So glad to see you around  Good luck moving, budday!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

your still alive :O I thought you had died from to some horrible horrible monster from underneath your bed on tuesday


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Buuuuuuddddyyyy! Where have you been? I've missed you and your jello sniffing funny remarks. Where are you moving to and when will you be back to chat????


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm in between houses.. basically... again.
Were getting our old house back from my dad, right out of the town i'm in now.
I've been really tempted to get emancipated and move to Arkansas with my cousin though.... idk yet.
Idk when i'll be able to chat again


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey flam


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome back!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Come up to the northwoods and be my fish assistant


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Dylan!!! Your not dead!!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

fl:

Nice to hear from you.

TR


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

dylanaanna!
glad your alive


----------

